
Google To Pay $22.5M Fine For Safari Privacy Breach. Boon For Bing? - kavi_nash
http://icosmogeek.com/google-to-pay-22-5-million-fine-for-safari-privacy-debacle/
======
SlipperySlope
Probably not a boon for Bing, which I characterize as a black hole whose event
horizon is strongly attracting Microsoft's cash hoard.

